
Mega Tiny Time Watch: a minimalist watch based on an ATtiny414 and 12 LEDs - lnyan
http://www.technoblogy.com/show?2OKF
======
lukevp
Why doesn’t it just flash the digits (eg. 5:58 would flash 5, then 5, then 8?)
it would always be able to tell time with 3 flashes (assuming 12 hour mode not
24 hour mode). This remainder math seems unnecessary and just takes longer.

~~~
eps
1:12 vs 11:02 will not be easy to tell apart

Plus your way it will never need 10 or 11, making it less of a watch and more
of a decimal number display.

~~~
lukevp
Why would 11:02 be hard to tell apart? I think you misunderstood what I was
saying. The hours would always flash first. For 11:02 it would flash 11, then
12(12 being 0 since the next place could not have Any number > a 5) then flash
2. For 1:12 it would flash 1, then 1, then 2.

------
CamperBob2
Nifty. How about PWM'ing the LEDs to shift the illumination slowly from one
hour marker to the next? With practice I'll bet you could read it to within
+/\- 5 minutes. That would get rid of the need to blink the LEDs at all.

Bonus level: get rid of the button by adding an accelerometer that is polled a
couple of times per second to watch for an activation gesture.

~~~
h4m1tup
Cool idea, but it uses charliepixeling:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlieplexing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlieplexing)

PWM would look weird.

~~~
thebruce87m
The Wikipedia article you linked has a section on PWM, with a linked example
for 12 LEDs on an ATtiny85:

[http://www.technoblogy.com/show?2H0K](http://www.technoblogy.com/show?2H0K)

~~~
makapuf
Which is ironically on the same blog.

~~~
thebruce87m
Ha! Didn’t even see that.

------
teleforce
This project reminds me of one comment by Walter Bright regarding the use of
40 ICs for a DIY digital clock but never got it working correctly [1].This
really shows how far the IC technology has changed for the better from it's
early days.

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22081463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22081463)

